# Installing a 4 frame nuc (on foundation) into a foundationless hive



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

If it's 4 frames of brood comb, you can stagger the frames like EEBEBEBEBE and it should work fine+get the foundationless frames drawn out a little faster...
HOWEVER, seeing that you're in Maine, I'm not completely sure whether your weather is warm enough to allow breaking up the cluster that much yet, so I'll defer on that part to someone with more cold-climate bee experience than my warm-blooded, coastal-dwelling self


----------



## Kristen2678 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks. It was 82 degrees here last week and back in the 40's now. Who knows what the weather will be like. This year has been whacky. The nuc will not be coming until 6/1. Night temps should be in the low 50s by then... I hope.


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

on 6/1, I'd consider checkerboarding the brood comb to be pretty safe then


----------

